# Angelschnur



## Anfänger1982 (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo leute!
habe zu weihnachten 2 st. schimano beastmaster 3lbs und 2 shimano us baitrunner B bekommen!jetzt suche ich noch die passende schnur dazu!!es sollte ne momo sein!was ist zur zeit (preisleistung??) das beste am markt??und bevor ich es vergesse!ne schlagschnur bräuchte ich auch noch!!haben jede menge muscheln drinnen!!

danke im vorraus!


----------



## allroundfreak (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

ich würde mir dir berkley Triline holen, die beste monofile finde ich


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Ich habe sehr gern die Anaconda Extreme von Sänger in der Dicke 0,30mm, 0,33mm und 0,35mm gefischt. Wesentlich dehnungsärmer als die Big Game, klasse Knotenfestigkeit, sehr geschmeidig und wenig anfällig gegen Drall. Die würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder nehmen, wenn es eine Mono sein soll.

Als Schlagschnur kannst Du es z.B. mal mit der 25lbs-Amnesia testen, evtl. reicht das schon locker. Ansonsten ist die klare Red Ant von PB Products auch ne sehr gute Schlagschnur. Ich teste diese Saison mal die Monoschlag von Korda, habe aber noch keine Erfahrungen machen können.

Als Verbindungsknoten würde ich den Albright empfehlen.


----------



## Palerado (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Ich fische auch die Anaconda und finde sie vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her beinahe unschlagbar.


----------



## altersalat (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Sänger überhaupt is gut.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Aber halt unbedingt die Anaconda *Extreme* nehmen, die normale Anaconda ist nicht gerade der Bringer... #h


----------



## Anfänger1982 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Danke für die schnellen antworten!Werde mir mal die Anaconda EXTREME anschauen!


----------



## buddha (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				allroundfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir dir berkley Triline holen, die beste monofile finde ich



Bei mir immer erste Wahl!!!


----------



## Jensfeld (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Im grunde kannst am besten deinen hiesigen Angelladenbesitzer fragen, da jedes Gewässer unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellt, zb. Kraut oder Bäume,Kies oder Sandboden, Muscheln usw. der müßte sich eigentlich am besten mit der Passenden Schnur auskennen. hinzu kommt ja noch das jede Schnur bei verschiedenen Ruten anders arbeitet. Ich selbst habe bei weicheren ruten eine geringere Dehnung in der schnur als bei harten Ruten, da die Rute immer mitarbeitet.
Ich habe außer auf meinen Baitrunnern keine Schnur gleicher Marke. je nach Anforderung


----------



## Pilkman (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Jensfeld schrieb:
			
		

> ... da jedes Gewässer unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellt, zb. Kraut oder Bäume,Kies oder Sandboden, Muscheln usw. ...



Hallo Jensfeld,

also ganz so extrem würd ich das nicht sehen. 

Ich kann es ja verstehen, wenn man beim Karpfenangeln einen Spulensatz mit Geflochtener und einen Spulensatz mit Monofiler hat, um beispielsweise unterschiedliche Entfernungen beim Karpfenangeln gut abzudecken, aber jetzt noch unterschiedliche Monos für die jeweils beangelten Gewässer ist mir echt ne Nummer zu derb, zumal ich da absolut keinen Sinn drin sehe.

Die von Dir angesprochenen örtlichen Gegebenheiten sollten eigentlich eher die Wahl und die Länge der vorgeschalteten Schlagschnur beeinflussen als die der Hauptschnur. Sprich bei Kraut eine dünne Geflochtene, bei Muscheln eine dicke Geflochtene oder Monofile, bei Bäumen auf jeden Fall eine dicke Mono. 

Denn im Endeffekt sind die letzten Meter vor der Montage die interessantesten.


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Anfänger1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute!
> habe zu weihnachten 2 st. schimano beastmaster 3lbs und 2 shimano us baitrunner B bekommen!jetzt suche ich noch die passende schnur dazu!!es sollte ne momo sein!was ist zur zeit (preisleistung??) das beste am markt??und bevor ich es vergesse!ne schlagschnur bräuchte ich auch noch!!haben jede menge muscheln drinnen!!
> 
> danke im vorraus!




Wie ich an Deinem Nick erkenne, bist Du etwa 22...dann müsstest Du doch wissen, was eine Momo ist 

Ne, mal im Ernst, die Anaconda ist schon sehr gut, ich stimme da den Vorrednern zu


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> müsstest Du doch wissen, was eine Momo ist



Hauke, das weiß nicht jeder was MOMO ist. Momo ist ein Hersteller für Sportartikel im Rennsport (Ferrari)..... Du wolltest wohl schreiben MONO oder ..... #6  :m


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Dennis, schon das 2. mal heute, dass DU nicht verstehst, was ich meine  Meine Anmerkung war eindeutig zweideutig  ´Nun kapiert?!


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Du hast Deinen eigenen Fehler nicht bemerkt Haukilein. Du hast moMo geschrieben hast aber moNo gemeint. Du hast das N mit dem M verwechselt............. oder hab ich wieder was verpasst?


----------



## haukep (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Ja, hast Du Dennis. Mein Witz war nicht jugendfrei, aber ich werde ihn Dir dann beizeiten mal erklären


----------



## The_Duke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



> Wie ich an Deinem Nick erkenne, bist Du etwa 22...dann müsstest Du doch wissen, was eine Momo ist



 |supergri  |supergri Auch andere mit 23 habens nich begriffen...ich glaub Sylverpasi brauch ne PN um die Zweideutigkeit zu kapieren  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
Oder vielleicht reicht folgender Tipp:
Eine Momo hat entfernt auch was mit Fisch zu tun...aber nur wenn sie länger nich gewaschen wird  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri  |supergri Auch andere mit 23 habens nich begriffen...ich glaub Sylverpasi brauch ne PN um die Zweideutigkeit zu kapieren  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri
> Oder vielleicht reicht folgender Tipp:
> Eine Momo hat entfernt auch was mit Fisch zu tun...aber nur wenn sie länger nich gewaschen wird  |muahah:  |muahah:



Jetzt weiß ich auch, was IIIHHHRRR meint. Der Grund, warum ich den nicht kapiert habe ist, dass ich den Begriff MOMO nur als MUMU kenne. So kann man aneinander vorbei reden. Nicht schlecht  #6  |supergri  Ne Freundin von mir sagt immer: "Mist, morgen muss ich wieder zum MUMUgucker........!"  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Sylverpasi, ich lach mich schlapp... :q :q :m

... hab den Thread gestern und heute auch verfolgt und immer nur gedacht: Schnallt er´s nicht oder will er´s nicht schnallen...?! :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sylverpasi, ich lach mich schlapp... :q :q :m
> 
> ... hab den Thread gestern und heute auch verfolgt und immer nur gedacht: Schnallt er´s nicht oder will er´s nicht schnallen...?! :q  :q



HAHA Pilkman.... Ich kannte das Wort MOMO nicht........ #q  Ich lach aber selbst über micht  :m . Ich lern immer mehr von euch  #6 . Wie gesagt, mir war nur das Wort MUMU ein Begriff......... Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich lern immer mehr von euch  #6 . ...



Hey Mumupasi.... äääh Sylverpasi.... ja, ja, das AB ist schon seeeehr lehrreich...  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Mumupasi.... äääh Sylverpasi.... ja, ja, das AB ist schon seeeehr lehrreich...  :m




Hey Pilkman. Weil DU es bist, darfst Du mich auch weiterhin MUMUpasi nennen  #6 . Der Name gefällt mir........ |supergri  #6  Die anderen könnten denken, dass ich Profi darin bin  |muahah:


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Pilkman. Weil DU es bist, darfst Du mich auch weiterhin MUMUpasi nennen  #6 . Der Name gefällt mir........ |supergri  #6  Die anderen könnten denken, dass ich Profi darin bin  |muahah:



Okäääää, *Mumupasi*!!! :q  :q


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

So schnell kommt man dann zu einem neuen Spitznamen


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> So schnell kommt man dann zu einem neuen Spitznamen



 #6  |sagnix  |rotwerden


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Hoffentlich geht es mir nicht irgendwann genauso und ich kriege so einen Spitznamen verpasst   :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich geht es mir nicht irgendwann genauso und ich kriege so einen Spitznamen verpasst   :m



Wie wärs mit "Kotzbrocken"... Ich hab den anderen Thread auch gelesen  :q  :m


----------



## haukep (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

Ja sehr sympathisch, da weiß jeder gleich wie sehr Du mich magst


----------



## Angler505 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*

*Hallo,*
ich kann dir nur die GTM oder ATR ( zum Grundfischen ) empfehlen.
Sind Schnürre aus dem Vertrieb der Firma WAKU.

Die machen nach meiner Meinung die besten Schnürre, der Preis ist teilweise aber ein wenig hart.
Ansonsten von Berkley gibt es die 1/4 Kg Spulen in brauner Farbe, ist eine recht weiche Schnur Preis / Leistung sind aber mehr als OK.


mfg
Friedel


----------



## Pilkman (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ansonsten von Berkley gibt es die 1/4 Kg Spulen in brauner Farbe, ist eine recht weiche Schnur Preis / Leistung sind aber mehr als OK. ...



Hallo, 

Du meinst hier sicher die Berkley Big Game Specimen. Mit dem günstigen Preis kann ich Dir zustimmen, aber leider nicht bzgl. dem Preis-*Leistungs*-Verhältnis. Ich habe die Schnur auch schon gefischt und halte sie für sehr drallanfällig, die Abriebfestigkeit ist auch nicht so sahnig.

Wenn es unbedingt die Big Game von Berkley sein soll, dann würde ich alternativ eher die normale klare Variante empfehlen.

Wie gesagt, es gibt aber wesentlich bessere Schnüre.


----------

